# otis's new haircut



## nikkivong

we live in Los Angeles where it's still really hot so otis gets a cut every month. he's nice and cool looking now








before:










after:


----------



## Jacki

His new "do" is very cute! What a sweetie.


----------



## cindy6755

What a handsome boy. Great cut.

Cindy


----------



## I found nemo

He looks absolutely adorable!!!!




I love his cut...
















Andrea~


----------



## paris

Oh, he is such a sweetheart!


----------



## KimKarr

Before OR after -- he's slam-dunk ADORABLE!!!


----------



## wagirl98665

Otis is a doll and I love his haircut!!!


----------



## carrie

oh! great cut, he's adorable!


----------



## sophiesmom

what a doll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love his haircut


----------



## robin

Otis is definitely a cutie pie! I love his cut, he's adorable!


----------



## bklynlatina

I can't see any pictures







Just boxes that say IPB Image.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom

He is such a handsome boy - Great cut!! My hubby is heading off to LA for the week on business.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## k/c mom

Oh, he's a cutie pie. I love his new hair cut!


----------



## wagirl98665

> My hubby is heading off to LA for the week on business.
> 
> ginny & zoe & bella[/B]



Does this mean your thrilled to death? I would be!!!


----------



## momtoboo

Otis is adorable.







I love his haircut.


----------



## sassy's mommy

I love his new haircut..............very handsome little guy.


----------



## Linus McDuff

He's a cutie!


----------



## MissMelanie

What a very nice coat Otis looks like he has.

Nice "Do" too.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

I've got to be honest with you - I love him both ways!!! He's a precious little prince.


----------



## zsazsasmom

That is a really nice cut for him, he looks so clean and happy


----------



## nikkivong

> That is a really nice cut for him, he looks so clean and happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


thanks for all your comments. actually, this is the last cut im giving him for the summer. even though winter doesnt get too cold here, im keeping his hair long from here on out... until summer starts again next year... im excited to see what he'll look like with longer hair


----------



## Scoobydoo

Otis is just so cute either way







What a handsome little guy his is


----------



## Matilda's mommy

heart be still, what a cutey


----------



## gabrielle

Jacki said:


> His new "do" is very cute! What a sweetie.





sassy's mommy said:


> I love his new haircut..............very handsome little guy.


I love his cut. Looks cool.


----------

